# let us eat lettuce



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes I am a prey model feeder. Yes my dogs do not eat veggies. But, being bored and perusing youtube, I watched this one guy feed his shepard a tasty meal of tongue, heart, tripe (jealous), egg, and chopped up lettuce. It looked like the type I normally eat that comes in a four pack. I think I am going to try this. I have to go grocery shopping (desperately) and I am going to pick some up and see if I can get the dogs to eat it. My prediction is no. Sarge is a master of spitting out anything foreign or yucky. Hunter might accidentily ingest some since he is a quick eater. Dozer might as well as he has a big mouth. We shall see. I don't even know what the benefit to this would be but if they DO eat it I might offer it from time to time and see if they continue eating grass. Consider it an experiment of sorts (but without a constant). 


Also ...tripe. I have read a lot of conflicting stuff. I would prefer non canned but where in the world do you get the green kind? I have calls to make. I just have to muster up the courage. Whenever its time to call these people, I have my questions written right in front of me and my mind goes blank. 

I have to do it though. I need SOURCES. I am hoping the pittsburgh co op group contacts me soon and I get my sh&t together. LOL. Ok. Im done.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

The lack of grass eating would be an interesting result. I don't know though. I have heard that a lot of dogs that eat grass don't just eat any grass. They go after the new tender grass. Now that our new grass is coming in I have caught Buck once or twice in the past month. He, too, goes after the new tender shoots. I think it has more to do with flavor than anything else because he stops eating out of a patch of grass once it has been there for about two weeks. He won't touch the two week and older grass patches (I say patches because we don't plant grass. It naturally grows in and it's patchy).


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My father in law thinks my dog eats grass because he eats 'only meat' ...well it's actually prey model raw including eggs and green tripe. My dog wears a muzzle when offlead so can't get to the grass at the river but when he doesn't have his muzzle on he tends to graze quite a bit. 

Who knows.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

You really were bored last night, weren't you!!! Someone is going to have to keep you off youtube for awhile :heh:

Rocky had an upset tummy yesterday and frantically ran outside to eat grass and throw up. That is the ONLY time vegetable matter will pass his lips. I know if I put lettuce in his bowl he will give me that 'are you insane?' look of his.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I actually did something similar to prove to the mother! that dogs don't NEED veggies. I made their normal breaky boneless meat of sorts etc etc and put a mixture of veggies over the top and gave it to the boys, and guess what.... Both boys picked the meat up and shook the veggies all over the room, ate their breaky and left the mess! 

Point proved i think :amen:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar eats lettuce all the time just becuase I eat lettuce all the time and the wilty lettuce or the pieces i dont think looks crisp enough to me ill toss to him i dont figure itll do him any harm but i dont feed it out of necessaty i just treat my dog like a garbage disposle sometimes :heh:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i make juice every week. in that juice is romaine lettuce, english cucumbers, celery, yellow squash, daikon radish, zucchini, kale, and arugula.

bubba loves it. malia won't go near it.

when i fed barf style, bubba ate his veggies like a hoover vacuum and malia had to have some kind of oil on hers. 

bubba is a useless lap dog and malia is from centuries of herders. 

both eat tender shoots of grass and do not throw up.

i give each of them the opp to drink a little juice if they so desire. usually, it's bubba.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Deeken LOVES lettuce. He would stand on his head for lettuce. He gets it as a treat because I don't see it harming him and its an easy treat with no calories. He especially likes the crunchy end bits.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Avery will eat anything that happens to fall-green olives included  She eats it so fast just to get it. She wouldnt even know if she didnt like it since she sucks it in by inhaling it. She's my piggy!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Of all the dogs only Tessie likes veggies. She loves lettuces especially. I make green smoothies with banana, some random tropical fruit, water and spinach.. and when I rinse out the blender I'll dump that and the water in the bowl and she LOVES it. She likes to eat grass too but not often.


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Avery will eat anything that happens to fall-green olives included  She eats it so fast just to get it. She wouldnt even know if she didnt like it since she sucks it in by inhaling it. She's my piggy!


This sounds like my Copper. I tell people he likes everything because he doesn't get to taste it to see if he does or not. LOL


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

My dogs love lettuce. If I am making salad or whatever they will sit and drool until I toss them a piece. Not sure why they like it so much, I don’t think it tastes like anything. I think they just like the idea of eating in general.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Avery will eat anything that happens to fall-green olives included  She eats it so fast just to get it. She wouldnt even know if she didnt like it since she sucks it in by inhaling it. She's my piggy!


My cats LOVE LOVE LOVE green olives they treat green olives they way normal cats treat cat nip but my cats HATE catnip if they smell it they crinkle there noses,squint there eyes and run away like it stinks. but hand some olives to them and man they will KILL you if you get too close they roll in them and become frisky before finally eating them.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't regularly feed fruit or veg, but, occasionally, while hiking, I share my trail mix with them. They love the nuts (k9-kosher, of course) and dried fruit (ditto). Only downside is that sharing with the pups means no chocolate in the mix. They've never dug lettuce, though.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I had a very strange little shihtzu, Berry. Berry LOVED veggies. You could put a piece of lettuce down and a piece of steak and he'd eat the lettuce, look for more, then finally would eat the steak. I think if we'd let him, he would have been a vegeterain. Before the boys, most of my dogs liked eating squash, carrots, and cabbage cores.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Tucker likes spinach and pickles. Annie will eat veggies only if they are covered in ranch dressing. And then its still a 50/50. Some times she will eat it, some times she will lick off the ranch. Since starting raw, I haven't given anything else but meat/bones (havent started organs yet)


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

My dogs have never seemed interested in most veggies... but they do like carrots!


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

One of my dog LOVES figs. We have several fig trees in our back yard and he has picked off all the lower ones and has now started leaping up to get the higher ones. Oddly this is not my grazer. I have two dogs that graze like cattle and one that looks like a giraffe tryign to get at figs. He actually taught one of the foster puppies how to get them.


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

Both my dogs used to love veggies. What's interesting is that since I made one completely PMR and the other BARF, neither of them shows any interest in veggies. I'll drop a piece of vegetable (kale/ broccoli/ anything green leafy) they'll both mouth it, spit it out and look daggers at me. :biggrin:



wolfsnaps88 said:


> Also ...tripe. I have read a lot of conflicting stuff. I would prefer non canned but where in the world do you get the green kind? I have calls to make. I just have to muster up the courage. Whenever its time to call these people, I have my questions written right in front of me and my mind goes blank.
> 
> I have to do it though. I need SOURCES. I am hoping the pittsburgh co op group contacts me soon and I get my sh&t together. LOL. Ok. Im done.


Wolfsnap88 - What conflicting stuff have you heard? Personally, I would look for fresh sources of tripe and that too only grass fed, definitely not grain fed. The only canned tripe I know of is Tripett and I would not feed that to my dogs. I actually have half a case (6 cans) of it sitting at home and it's either going to get donated to someone or get chucked in the garbage.

Good luck finding a good source. :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i admire people who get whole tripe and clean it and cut it up for their dogs.

the smell would kill me, so i wuss out and get mine from hare-today.com or greentripe.com

i think tripe is a protein with benefits. and should be included in the rotation.....

just like i think tongue is beneficial.....although i think tripe is more so.

variety of proteins...is what makes frankenprey an all right way to feed.

we don't have the means to toss a whole deer into the back yard. my neighbours would keel over and man, it would stink with two smallish dogs.

so prey model is the way we go.....which to me, means....as many parts of as many animals as i can afford.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

magicre said:


> i admire people who get whole tripe and clean it and cut it up for their dogs.
> 
> the smell would kill me, so i wuss out and get mine from hare-today.com or greentripe.com
> 
> ...


on the international bull terrier forum im on theres alot of breeders/owners from the UK and most all of them feed green tripe exclusivly they are always reccomending it but lord knows ide never be able to find some!


----------

